

Ask HN: Teaching design to a 10 year old, and I'm kind of lost (update) - newsisan

Well, an update on an ask hn a few days ago, where I asked about introducing some programming concepts to a 10 year old.<p>Old thread: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1663784<p>I used scratch, however it turns out that she is much more interested in the design aspect, and she expressed interest in learning how to design graphics on the computer - but I have no clue, so if anyone happens to know of ANYTHING, that would be suitable for someone of this age with no experience, it could change someones life!
======
michael_dorfman
My daughter started playing around with Paint when she was 8. When she
mastered that, she turned to more sophisticated programs (PaintShop Pro, etc.)
and eventually to photo editing.

I wouldn't get my hopes up about "changing someone's life", though-- kids that
age go through interests pretty quickly, in my experience. Some stick, some
don't. Don't push the river. Just give them room to explore, and try to answer
questions as they come up.

------
pbhjpbhj
I use Inkscape and The GIMP for design (yes sometimes commercially too). The
tutorials with Inkscape are really good and have some design theory in them.

Perhaps start by trying to design a greetings card/tshirt or something that
you can get printed with one of the online printshops (there's a list of some
here <http://alicious.com/www-cafepress-co-uk/> [aff links] or just Google).

